# Opinions on brands of trailer (utility carts)



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Don;t know if this should be posted here or in the implements section, but here it goes. I am looking for a lighter trailer for pulling behind my GX 335. I currently have a home made structural square tube steel framed trailer with 1/4" thick alumininum flooring, and 12" high sidewalls, also made of 1/4" aluminum plate. Its big time heavy duty, as well as heavy overall.
This trailer is fine behind my Ford 1720, for hauling dirt, rocks and firewood, however its just too heavy and cumbersome behind the JD for hauling leaves and branches etc, so I decided to buyt a utility trailer. I have it narrowed down to either a Agri Fab 1500# or a JD #15 which is also a 1500 pound or 15 CuFt trailer. I have only seen the Agri FAb, as the deere dealer does not have the #15 in stock but should have one by Tuesday of next week. My question is this. Is this JD trailer that much better than an Agri Fab, for a difference of $150.00 in price, other than the rounded inside corners and green paint, or is it hands above better quality and worth the extra money?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the Agrifab, I pull it behind my L-130. I mainly have used it for leaves and sticks so far. I am getting ready to put side boards on it for the fall leaves which will happen sooner than I am ready for. I have seen the JD cart and the rounded sides would not allow things to catch in the crack like the agrifab. I am also looking into puting that paint on bed liner stuff on and seeing how that will work. Just not enough hours in the day sometimes. Bottom line... save the $150 and put it toward something else. The agrifab will work great. 

For what it is worth!


----------



## mowerman1193 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a agri fab one that my father bought new in 1983...I have side racks on it and used it to haul fire wood.I have filled it past the weight limit and I am sure more than a few times and it is in good shape still..


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I went with the Prescision brand thats sold at Home depot. Got it for $179 assembled. I looked at a couple of different brands, and just could not bring myself to spend that extra money for the greenpaint job. The Precision has a one piece bottom and sides similar to a Deere, but without the rounded inner curves, so there is really no alreas for the dirt to accumulate and start to rust out. Its rated at 1500#. It should be more than adequate for my intended use.

Checked out JD, Agri Fab, Brinley, Sears/ Craftsman / Rubbermaid and Precision, and some odd ball brand I don't recall the name of that was sold at one of the local garden and lawn mower centers.


----------



## Northwind (Sep 17, 2003)

You have one additional option, should you desire to truck around the yard with class. This would require three cans of JD green and one can of JD yellow, spraypaint. Oh yeah, two JD decals for the sides! Hey, they'll never know. Worked for my old Huskee cart.

North


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

My wife suggested that.....and I happen to have about 1/2 gal of JD green and a full unopened quart of JD yellow. All left over from when I repainted my JD180 a year or so ago, and a full size JD tractor for a friend. As for decals that should not be a problem either. My son has access to a Gerber machine, and if you can scan or draw an image it will cut it. Multiple colors are also able to be done, and he duplicated all the decals for my Ford1720 and my JD180.....

Was thinking of using the bed liner that you can buy in automotive stores etc, as another poster on the garden web did to his JD 10 trailer, so perhaps this winter when I have some down time I may go that route, as I know with most mass produced items their paint is barely enough to just give it some color, so by then the poor areas will be worn off.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a JD 7 cart, but rubermaid carts look appealing becasue they won't rust.

Adam


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

JD cart that I lined myself.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*how is it holding up*

tisenberg
how is it holding up it hasnt come off. Since you posted the pictures when you did it i have been thinking of doing to mine.
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Working great. I have hauled tools, 4,000 loads of tree limbs (hurricane) and it still looks new. I've dumped and everything came out. Of course you still get strays of dust and a mini twig or two.

The next test is going to be mulch. I am probably going to be dumping a few loads soon. I don't think the lining is stopping clean dumps, but since I have only done branches, I not done testing.

I was thinking about re-posting the cart *story*, but didn't want to annoy people.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

rubbermaid makes a real nice cart 15 CU FT. I tried and can not find one up in the northeast... too bad. check their site its a nice looking hard plastic cart.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought a trailer for my father years ago (a true temper I think, circa 1986-87). I inherited it as i now do any heavy lifting that he needs done (we are neighbors). I have hauled just about everything with that thing. Wood, mulch, stone, field stones (really big ones 400+ lbs), car engines, lawn furniture, etc. It still is in decent shape, minor holes in the floor, but it still rolls. 

Only maintenance is one paint job last fall. It has been kept outdoors for its entire life. All steel construction.

My point is that regardless of brand, you can probably expect at least 20 yrs out of it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

tisenberg
If it work that good im doing my this winter. 
Jody


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Tisenberg,
How hard was the cart to line. Also what were the steps and could you reccomend a product.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll start a different thread in order to not hi-jack this one


----------



## deereflugel (Sep 18, 2003)

*AgriFab trailors*

A few years back I bought a Huskie 20 farm cart from a Farm supply nearby, I modified it with a hopper that is bolted to it and holds approximately 43 bushels of chopped leaves. I use this with a modified EzE Vac lawn vac system and pull it all up and down hills with my JD318. I too have about 100 large Oak, Hickory, Walnut, etc. trees on just less than 1 acre. Generally, I fill the trailor 3 times per week from mid October till first week in Dec. For smaller stuff and firewood, I use a large Brinley broadcast spreader with a false floor set above the broadcast duhicky. Works for me.


----------

